# من لدية خبرة فى تصميم محطات الصرف الصحى ياريت يفيدنى



## eng_3eed2000 (1 يونيو 2008)

أخوانى الاعزاء . أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
لدية مشروع لتصميم محطة صرف صحى بسعة 2700 متر مكعب/يوم
المحطة سوف تقسم الى ثلاث خطوط كل خط 900 متر مكعب/يوم . وتكون مشتركة فى الاتى
المحطة تعمل بتكنولوجيا biological treatment based on Activated Sludge Process

واحجام التكنات الموجودة وعداها كالاتى
1-Balancing Tank:Qty(1)V=436 CM,Dia=11.94m,H=4.09m.
2-Aeration Tank:Qty(3)V=643 CM,Dia=14.5m,H=4.09m.
3-Settlement Tank:Qty(3)V=223 CM,Dia=8.53m,H=4.09m.
4-Sludge Thickener Tank:Qty(1)V=269 CM,Dia=9.38m,H=4.09m.
5-Sludge Holding tank:Qty(1)V=200CM,Dia=7.8m,H=4.09m.
6-TSE TankQty(2)V=1359CM,Dia=16.2m.

عندى مشكلة ف حساب الاحجام وهل هذه الاحجام صحيحة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟وكيف يتم حسابها
وتصميم المحطة بوجهة عام ؟
كيف يتم حساب Pumps المستخدمة فى العملية ؟
كيف يتم حساب blowers المستخدمة فى العملية ؟
ماهو peak flow واذى اقدر احدده ؟

اتمنى ان اجد رد من الاخوة الافاضل . وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engdaim (22 يونيو 2008)

peak factor can calaulate it from code


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (26 يونيو 2008)

الموقع ده ان شاء الله هيفيدك 
www.4enveng.com 
نسألك الدعاء


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (26 يونيو 2008)

900 متر مكعب يومي كمية ضيئلة جدا


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (26 يونيو 2008)

ولا 2700 يمثلوا شئ لمحطة تعمل بنظام الحمأة المنشطة
راجع الارقام وربنا يوفقك
00966/0502016267


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (28 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيز التصميم كدا
مفيش مشكلة انى اعمل محطة تعمل 2700 متر مكعب /يوم تعمل بتكنولوجيا الحماة المنشطة.

كلة ما اطلبة منكم انت تساعجونى فى حسابات التصميم وكيفة حساب احجام التنكات والمخضات والبلورات وهذه الاشياء.
من يستطيع المساعدة يتفضل . حتى نتفع بعلمة وياجر من الله


----------



## asma elbshary (20 أبريل 2009)

لدى خزان ترسيب فى محطة صرف صحى بقطر 30 م الحديد الموجود به قطر 22 مم افقى و قطر 18 رأسى 
اريد التأكد هل يمكن تغييره بحديد 14 مم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام في هذا القسم-

انصحكم بزياره اخوانكم في المجالات المشتركه___التكييف_____القسم المدني____القسم الميكانيكي

وستجدون كل العون والمساعده لان هذا المجال مشترك بيننا جميعا


----------



## mohamedwl (20 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكنني ان ارسل لك ملف اكروبات يحتوي على طريقة تصميم محطة الصرف الصحي.
سأرسل الملف خلال اليوم او الغد لانه معي على ورق ويحتاج سكانر.


----------

